# CA01 10/2009 -> Hohe CPU Auslastung



## rs-plc-aa (8 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
es werden hier doch bestimmt auch noch einige den CA01 installiert haben...

Bei meinem 10/2009er hier steigt die CPU-Last meines Rechners (Katalog.exe) öfters mal brutal an obwohl er irgendwie gerade gar nichts zu rechnen hat. Das passiert meistens immer gleich nach dem Start und ist absolut nicht nachvollziehbar warum.

Ich merke es halt immer daran daß nach kurzer Zeit der Lüfter meines Notebooks hochjault und konstant Vollast fährt. Ein Blick in den Taskmanager verrät dann eben daß die Katalog.exe der Übeltäter ist.

Das war bis jetzt bei den ganzen Vorversionen nie der Fall und ein Update scheint es auch noch keins zu geben.

Glücklicherweise steht ja als Alternative die schon vollständig ausgereifte neue Industry Mall zur Verfügung 

Ich habe die Version auch schon auf einen Vista Business Desktop installiert -> das selbe in Grün

Noch jemand?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Dezember 2009)

Mall ist die Hölle, lies mal das hier http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=30459&highlight=Mall


----------



## rs-plc-aa (8 Dezember 2009)

Habe prompt drauf geantwortet !

Wie sieht´s nun aber mit dem CA01 aus?


----------



## Astralavista (9 Dezember 2009)

Das Verhalten habe ich hier mit XP-Prof SP3 auch!
Nervt gewaltig


----------



## rs-plc-aa (9 Dezember 2009)

Ja, bei mir auch mit XP sp3 - habe ich oben vergessen zu erwähnen.

Vollinstallation oder Benutzerdefiniert?

Also ich habe keine Auswahlhilfen gewählt aber sonst eigentlich alles.


----------



## Hilfe (17 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

hatte das Problem auch schon. Konnte mit einem Update mir
Hilfe verschaffen auf die Version 20.3.9. Seitdem gibts keine
hohen CPU Belastungen mehr.

Gruß die
Hilfe


----------



## Astralavista (17 Dezember 2009)

Wo hast du das Update her?
Über das Internet-Update sagt er das mein Katalog mit 20.3.5 aktuell wäre.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (17 Dezember 2009)

Astralavista schrieb:


> Wo hast du das Update her?
> Über das Internet-Update sagt er das mein Katalog mit 20.3.5 aktuell wäre.


 
Ja - bei mir auch...

Ich würde den eigentlich auch mal wieder gerne benutzen und die neue Industry - Mall wieder zum "Warenkorbabsender" degradieren


----------



## Hilfe (17 Dezember 2009)

Probierts mal hier.

Einfach die Katalog.exe austauschen. Dann sollte es funktionieren (hoffe ich).

Gruß die
Hilfe


----------

